# Need help identifying 1952 schwinn model?



## Kevin Mac (Jun 23, 2019)

Hello, 

I recently picked this bike up off Facebook. The guy said it was a 1954 B6, upon closer inspection the serial D31637 reveals it is a 1952, but doesn’t say which model. Is this a B6/autocycle or phantom? Because it seems to have similar paint designs and the same springer fork. I know the frame, fork and supposedly the bars are original. Not sure what else. My intentions are to get some S2 wheels which would be correct for this bike? And a original tank in crusty condition to match its looks if I can find one. Correct pedals would be nice too. Also want to remove the headlight and rear fender because not original? 
Bike does ride nice though.

Thanks, Kev


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2019)

D serial on the bottom bracket is 40's.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks like a tapered kickstand?


----------



## Kevin Mac (Jun 23, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Looks like a tapered kickstand?



Here’s a better photo of the kickstand


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2019)

1947-48 and could have been a B5 or B6. Tell tail signs of having a tank so most likely a B6. Could have been equipped with the brand new S-2's depending on the actual build time but I would guess it came with drop centers.


----------



## Kevin Mac (Jun 23, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> 1947-48 and could have been a B5 or B6. Tell tail signs of having a tank so most likely a B6. Could have been equipped with the brand new S-2's depending on the actual build time but I would guess it came with drop centers.



Thanks for the information. Did the tanks stay the same through the years of the B6? Is it hard to find drop centers?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2019)

Post war tanks the same except Phantom were chrome. You would want a plain steel tank. Drop centers are easy--and cheaper than S2s most of the time. If you wanted to make it right you would also need a seat, fenders with fenderlight, pedals, rack, guard, and grips. By the time you did all this you could probably buy a decent B6. I'd just make this a cool rider. V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 23, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Post war tanks the same except Phantom were chrome. You would want a plain steel tank. Drop centers are easy--and cheaper than S2s most of the time. If you wanted to make it right you would also need a seat, fenders with fenderlight, pedals, rack, guard, and grips. By the time you did all this you could probably buy a decent B6. I'd just make this a cool rider. V/r Shawn



What he said.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 23, 2019)

If you look at catalogs for those years, you'll also notice that the chain ring is from a later bike.  My 52 has a skip tooth chain and the Phantom style chain ring.  PO could have swapped chain rings to use a single pitch chain with those fancy rims.


----------



## Kevin Mac (Jun 23, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> If you look at catalogs for those years, you'll also notice that the chain ring is from a later bike.  My 52 has a skip tooth chain and the Phantom style chain ring.  PO could have swapped chain rings to use a single pitch chain with those fancy rims.



Ok so if I wanted to change to the original wheels I would have to change that?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2019)

Kevin Mac said:


> Ok so if I wanted to change to the original wheels I would have to change that?




It depends on what your plans are. If you want to piece it back to stock configuration then you'll need the big boys 52 tooth chain ring. These were 1/2" pitch.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> If you look at catalogs for those years, you'll also notice that the chain ring is from a later bike.  My 52 has a skip tooth chain and the Phantom style chain ring.  PO could have swapped chain rings to use a single pitch chain with those fancy rims.




Never seen the Phantom style ring in a 1" pitch. The sweetheart ring is what you have?


----------



## Kevin Mac (Jun 23, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> It depends on what your plans are. If you want to piece it back to stock configuration then you'll need the big boys 52 tooth chain ring. These were 1/2" pitch.




Mostly I just want to put the original pedals and wheels on. So is it possible to make the drop centers work with my bikes current setup?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2019)

Kevin Mac said:


> Mostly I just want to put the original pedals and wheels on. So is it possible to make the drop centers work with my bikes current setup?




Yes. The chain length may be okay, but it will depend on the size sprocket you end up using on the new hub.


----------



## Kevin Mac (Jun 24, 2019)

PO had a washer here where he had the light mounted. Is it necessary?


----------



## Kevin Mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Also any tips on getting stuck pedals off?


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 24, 2019)

Kevin Mac said:


> Also any tips on getting stuck pedals off?




Right pedal is lefty loosey, righty tighty (normal)

Left pedal is reverse threads and you have to turn it to the right to loosen it.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 24, 2019)

Kevin Mac said:


> PO had a washer here where he had the light mounted. Is it necessary? View attachment 1020064





No, washer is not needed. Loosen, but do not remove the bolt. Tap it with a mallet, this should dislodge the wedge. Then, twist and pull up on the bars to remove.
Then with the bars/ stem removed, unthread the bolt from the wedge, and remove the washer.
Then reinstall the bolt and begin threading it into the wedge. Reinstall on bike and tighten the bolt.


----------



## Kevin Mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> No, washer is not needed. Loosen, but do not remove the bolt. Tap it with a mallet, this should dislodge the wedge. Then, twist and pull up on the bars to remove.
> Then with the bars/ stem removed, unthread the bolt from the wedge, and remove the washer.
> Then reinstall the bolt and begin threading it into the wedge. Reinstall on bike and tighten the bolt.



I had to remove the bolt to get the light off, is that bad?


----------



## Kevin Mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Also thanks about the pedals I was doing that wrong


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 24, 2019)

GOOD LUCK!
ENJOY RIDING YOUR BIKE.
I CAN HELP ON CYCLE LOCK IF NEEDED.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks like you also need the correct bolts (as) for your springer.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 25, 2019)

Kevin Mac said:


> I had to remove the bolt to get the light off, is that bad?



Not if you can get the handlebars back in and get the bolt threaded back into the wedge.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 29, 2019)

Kevin Mac said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently picked this bike up off Facebook. The guy said it was a 1954 B6, upon closer inspection the serial D31637 reveals it is a 1952, but doesn’t say which model. Is this a B6/autocycle or phantom? Because it seems to have similar paint designs and the same springer fork. I know the frame, fork and supposedly the bars are original. Not sure what else. My intentions are to get some S2 wheels which would be correct for this bike? And a original tank in crusty condition to match its looks if I can find one. Correct pedals would be nice too. Also want to remove the headlight and rear fender because not original?
> Bike does ride nice though.
> ...



Great find. Razin. S-2 wheels would be appropriate. Razin.


----------



## Kevin Mac (Jul 2, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Great find. Razin. S-2 wheels would be appropriate. Razin.



Thanks!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 2, 2019)

Schwinn paint; but NOT one of the color combinations for a Phantom. Yes to the colors being for the B6 etc. Lots of good advice above...


----------

